# [Premiere] Einzelbilder zusammensetzen



## Catscratch (30. September 2004)

Hi.

Ich hab ne Meeeeenge Einzelbilder und möchte die in Adobe Premiere zusammensetzen. In Flash geht das ja ganz gut. Erstes Bild importieren und er fragt automatisch nach dem Rest.
Ganz so intelligent ist Premiere wohl nicht. Also hab ich alle markiert und importiert. Wenn ich jetzt alle Bilder markiere und in eine Videospur ziehe, hat jedes bild eine Zeit von 6s.
Wo kann ich das einstellen? Also ich möchte erstmal 10fps haben, also jedes Bild 00:00:10.
Und ich möcht nicht jedes manuell abändern.
Danke


----------



## Catscratch (30. September 2004)

Habs gefunden. Da war so ein Kästchen beim Importieren, das nennt sich "Numerierte Standbilder". Damit gehts. Danke.


----------

